# high tensile wire vs barbless???



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I am putting up fence for a 2 acre summer pasture for my horse. We get lot's of snow there so I'll be putting up wire. I just dont know what kind of wire to use. We have a spool of High tensile wire sitting around but I was wondering if barbless wire was safer or not? We will have a few strands of polywire/electric tape between the wire strands for visibility and to keep my horse off the fence. My horse respects wire fences and has grown up with them. He looks at the wire as if it's going to kill him.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Id use the hightensle just because the barbless wire tends to sag and the ht wire will stay tight and nice- its pretty visable too. Thats all we use for our horse fencing- you can also insulate it and put a hot box to it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never used barbless wire, but my pasture is fenced with heavy gauge high tensile. We have massive trees fall on it and it doesn't break, just chainsaw the tree off and tighten up the fence. We installed roller tighteners every span of 300 to 400 feet. You do have to have sturdy braced corner posts however.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok GREAT! I guess I dont have to go look for barbless then because we have a large spool of High Tensile. I just have to get some more posts and polytape, put it up and connect it to my existing "charger". Thanks again!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Put flagging tape on the fence- it is cheap and makes it visible, although it doesn't look the best. You can get it in pretty colors though! I have... -cough cough-... 70+ rolls here from my dad (ex-forester). 
Blue Flagging Tape S-6089BLU - Uline
High tensile wire tends to blend in into the surroundings a little bit. You can also put up a strand of electric rope if you would rather.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Put flagging tape on the fence- it is cheap and makes it visible, although it doesn't look the best. You can get it in pretty colors though! I have... -cough cough-... 70+ rolls here from my dad (ex-forester).
> Blue Flagging Tape S-6089BLU - Uline
> High tensile wire tends to blend in into the surroundings a little bit. You can also put up a strand of electric rope if you would rather.


 That looks like a good idea! It's cheaper than tape and I can electrify the wire instead. What color do horses see the best?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Whatever contrasts most with the background- white/yellow with trees for example.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We use hot pink, idk why. It's just always around. 

Do know, horses will eat the tape off the fence if its not hot. We have to retape everytime we get a new horse. My gelding apperently thinks eating tape is fun, and it worries me to death. But appearently he's part goat and craps streamers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you want an easy way to tighten the wire:

Hardware :: FenceGard In-Line Daisy Wheel Strainer - Keystone Fence Supplies & Fencing

but those and then the handle, spin it untill the fence is tight and put the pin in on either side of the wire

also really like the pin-lock insulators so wires are easy to drop in the winter, or to get stuff in/out of the pasture since going around to the gate isnt always the handiest


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^Yes that is the tighteners I meant, didn't know the proper name, you also have to a tool to stick in the holes to tighten it.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

For visibility you can also take an old bed sheet and cut or tear it into strips. We use high tensile wire on metal t posts with insulators and electric. Our fence BITES.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think barbless is safer than high tensile, at least the thin stuff. It cuts like a razor when it's tight and is prone to winding around legs when it's not tight.

My horse just cut himself on high tensile for the second time. The fence is electric... he just ignores the current and goes right through. This time the cut is right down to the bone. There goes my summer riding plans.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I think barbless is safer than high tensile, at least the thin stuff. It cuts like a razor when it's tight and is prone to winding around legs when it's not tight.
> 
> My horse just cut himself on high tensile for the second time. The fence is electric... he just ignores the current and goes right through. This time the cut is right down to the bone. There goes my summer riding plans.


That is NOT high tensile you are referring to, that is wire for electric fencing, the stuff I use doesn't not cut and a tree can & has fell on it and it doesn't break, you can not even cut it with wire cutters you need fencing pliers. Heavy gauge high tensile is impossible to break, doesn't cut skin, hide, etc and is very, very safe. Again, I have not used barbless wire, so I can't comment.

ETA, if I have time tomorrow, I will take pics of both kinds & show you the difference.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with wares, as kids we had an old flat fendered Willys jeep that we were allowed to drive. One afternoon after school we parked on the hill in front of the house and my brother left it out of gear. It went rolling down the hill into the fence(high tensile) at at pretty good clip. The wire never broke it ripped all the slack out from the adjusters and it was saved it from going over the bank. Pretty amazing stuff!
We never had a horse cut from it. The electric wire, yes, I had a horse get hung up in it and came close to crippling him.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That thin electric fencing wire is way different, it is not for stretching, bouncing off of, or anything like that, it's only supposed to be single strand. It's purpose is to carry an electrical current, just the like poly electric tape, except I think the wire snaps easier but holds a bigger zap.


----------

